# Dosages...



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am very much Interested in your product but I have had a look on your site and there isn't a lot of info regarding dosages etc..

What sort of size is a standard bottle, how much does it contain...

also how would I say calculate the dosages needed say 40mcg per day. say how many iu's or cc's in the syringe...

Also is there anything I have to do - ie add anything to the premixed to inject safely...

also say with the dosages that I will use the bottle will last a lot longer than the say 5 weeks for 1 course, will I have to throw away the remainder or can I use it again in say 3 months time... (this will be refrigerated)

Regards

Mark


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello mate

I am using the pre-mixed at the moment.

It comes in a vial of 1ml/1mg.

This means there is 1000mcgs per vial.

You inject it using Insulin pins, so if you have a 1ml slin pin (100iu) and wanted to run 80mcgs ED you would do 2 shots of 4iu each (one am, one pm PWO)

Its quite hard to measure, im prolly doing more like 90 - 100mcgs due to trying to measure it.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am used to using IU's cos I am running Insulin twice a day 10 IU's at a time with HGH.

So from what I understand is it 10mcg's per IU..

I have heard about using 40mcgs for first time user.. I would probably run this with a bit of Propionate and some Tren to get good quality gains

Does the dosage change with bodyweight?

How R U running this? PCT or running with AAS?


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

At 40mcgs a day 1mg of igf will last for 20 doses so I don't see why youw ould need to keep after 5 weeks. However if kept refrigerated yes it will be fine for that length. Dosing can be difficult and many now request extra acetic acid from me, which I provide for free, to dilute the igf down more and make dosing easier. You do not necessarily need bacteriostatic water but pulling it into the syringe first helps to ensure all igf is pushed out of the needle and hub. 40-60 is avg dose now for beginners

MR


----------

